# [A] Schwarzer Wind



## [email protected] (30. April 2021)

Hallo,
in diesem Beitrag möchte ich meine Erfahrungen teilen, die ich beim Aufbau eines Cube Sting WS 140 13,5“ gemacht habe. Das Rad ist für unsere Kinder vorgesehen und wird mindestens in den nächsten 6 bis 8 Jahren bei uns in Gebrauch sein.
Warum ich mich für einen Eigenaufbau entschieden habe.
Die beiden Hauptgründe für den Eigenaufbau sind auf der einen Seite der Spaß daran und auf der anderen Seite die aktuelle Verfügbarkeit von Kompletträdern. Bereits in Gebrauch sind Räder von Kania, KuBikes und Vpace mit denen wir sehr zufrieden sind. Ich habe auch überlegt wieder eine Vpace in der nächsten Größe zu besorgen, aber erstens waren wir uns bei der Größe nicht ganz sicher und zweitens war die Verfügbarkeit nicht gegeben.
Weil ich mich schon öfter auf der Homepage von Schliersee Bike Parts umgesehen habe um für Freunde und Bekannte nach Teilen und Rahmen zu suchen, bin ich dort auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen fündig geworden. Ziel war ein möglichst leichtes Fully mit mindestens 120mm Federweg und von der Geometrie nahe an den Werten der VPace Moritz Baureihe.

*Rahmen:*
Der Cube Sting WS 140 HPC Rahmen hat aus meiner Sicht die Anforderung am besten erfüllt. Zum Datenvergleich hab ich auch die Seite von GeometryGeeks benutz. Wie gesagt unsicher waren wir uns bei der Größe. Das aktuell größte Kinderrad das wir haben und nun an die nächste Nutzerin übergeben wird ist ein Moritz 24. Geplant war die 26“ Laufradgröße aus zu lassen und mit einem 16“ (Größe S) ähnlich wie das Moritz 27.5 ein zu steigen. Also wurde ein Rahmen bestellt und mit Teilen die schon vorhanden waren zur Probe aufgebaut. Hier wurde aber sehr schnell festgestellt, dass der Rahmen für eine Größe von 1,35m einfach noch zu lang ist. Erstaunlicherweise waren Stack und Sitzrohrlänge kein Problem. Den Rahmen also wieder zurück in die Box und ab ins Teilelager. Hier wird es vielleicht nächstes Jahr einen Beitrag dazu geben. Zurücksenden wollten wir ihn nicht, weil er eine exklusive Lackierung hat, den der Kreis der zukünftigen Nutzerinnen sehr begeistert hat.
Also nach 13.5“ (Größe XS) gesucht, gefunden und bestellt. Der Kontakt mit Schliersee Bike Parts war super freundlich, unkompliziert und ohne lange Wartezeit, ist aus meiner Sicht zu empfehlen. Leider war die gleiche Rahmenfarbe nicht verfügbar, aber vielleicht wird das in der kommenden off-season korrigier und die Kids sind nachdem der Rahmen da war auch damit zufrieden und hatten sich schnell für einen Namen für das neue Gefährt entschieden (ist bei uns in der Familie so üblich, siehe Beitragstitel). Auch mit diesem Rahmen habe ich eine schnelle Sitzprobe zusammen gesteckt. Hier ist der Sprung vom Moritz 24 klein genug. Abweichend von der Nutzung von 27.5“ Laufrädern im Originalaufbau von Cube werden aber 26“ verbaut werden. Ich hab auch über einen Mulletaufbau nachgedacht, diesen aber nach einem Versuch verworfen. Dazu später mehr.
Anbei noch zwei Bild vom Rahmen. Gewicht ist 2427g mit Steckachse, ohne Sattelklemme, Dämpfer und Steuersatz.
Preise für die Rahmen sind auf der Schliersee Bike Parts Seite angegeben.








*Fahrwerk:*
Mit dem Rahmen hab ich gleich den original verbauten Dämpfer gekauft. Ob sich der mit wenig genug Druck für die Kinder fahren lässt, wird sich noch herausstellen. Weiter hab ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht beschäftigt.
Aus logistischen Gründen der Ersatzteilversorgung wollte ich bei der Gabel auch bei FOX bleiben. Geplant war eine 32er mit 140mm Federweg für 26“. Weil ich sowas nicht mit schwarzen Standrohren auftreiben konnte und ich kein Kashima Fahrwerk wollte, ist es bis jetzt eine 34er Performance Elite 27.5“. Dafür hab ich einen 160er (aktuell verbaut) und 150er Airshaft. Wenn jemand eine 32er 26“ mit schwarzen Standrohren abzugeben hat, bitte PN an mich. Die 34er ist eigentlich überdimensioniert und man könnte bestimmt 300g Gewicht sparen.
Mit dem Thema Fahrwerk und dessen Einstellung werden wir uns in den nächsten Wochen beschäftigen. Bin gespannt, was raus kommt. Ich hoffe das die Lifte bald öffnen, dass mal ein paar mehr Abfahrten am Stück gemacht werden können.
Noch zwei Bilder von Dämpfer und Gabel auf der Wage.







*Laufräder:*
Bei den Laufrädern gab es drei Hauptkriterien die eingehalten werden sollten. Das wären einmal geringe rotierende Massen, dann 26“ zum Absenken des Tretlagers und mindestens 25mm Innenbreite der Felge. Fertige Laufräder hatte ich mir einige angesehen, Ausschlusskriterien waren meistens Achsstandard oder zu wenig Breite. Also Eigenaufbau, da hatte ich eh Bock drauf.
Letztendlich bin ich bei der Felge bei einer Stans Arch raus gekommen. Crest hatte ich lange überlegt, war mir dann aber doch zu schmal und China Carbon hatte ich keine Lust mehr zu suchen und die Lieferung ab zu warten, vielleicht beim nächsten Projekt.
Nippel verwende ich die DT Swiss Squorx in schwarz, mit denen arbeite ich einfach gerne und Speichen wurden Sapim Laser. Scheiben habe ich dieses Mal nicht verwendet vor dem Hintergrund, dass ich bei dem geringen Fahrergewicht keine so hohen Amplituden in der Schwellbelastung erwarte. Wissen tu ich das aber nicht und ich hoffe es geht gut.
Bei den Naben war ich pragmatisch und hab was billiges bei EBay gesucht und Fulcrum Straight Pull mit entsprechendem Achsstandard gefunden. Bin lange an einem Satz Newmen Gen2 dran gewesen, die waren mir dann aber zu teuer für den geringen Mehrwert. Der Aufbau ging problemlos und mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden. Beim Gewicht könnte noch was gehen, aber für in Summe 290€ geht das aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung. Es wird tubeless aufgebaut, dazu sollten noch ASHIMA Center Lock Adapter kommen. Weil Fulcrum aber eine eigene Zentralmutter mit Aussengewinde auf der Nabe hat, lassen sich die Adapter nicht montieren.
Und ein paar Bilder.

























*Bremse:*
Hier wird eine 2011er Avid X0 verwendet. Die Bremse ist schön leicht, die Bremshebel lassen sich weit an die Griffe heran verstellen und sie ist schwarz. Weil der Rahmen hinten keine kleinere Scheibe als 180mm zulässt werde auch vorne 180mm Scheiben verbaut.




*Antrieb:*
Weil am Moritz eine 11fach SRAM GX mit einer e*thirteen 9-46 und 28 Kettenblatt verbaut ist und mit der Übersetzung und dem Trigger gute Erfahrungen gemacht wurden, kommt auch hier die 11fach GX ans Rad. Kassette ist erstmal eine 11-46 SLX. ZTTO oder Ähnliches stehen auf dem Plan mal zu probieren, aber die SLX war schon da.
Bei der Kurbel wurde es schwieriger als gedacht. Geplant war eine Kinderkurbel vom Aliexpress, aber in passender Länge ist die aktuell nicht lieferbar und in Europa bekommt man auch nichts zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Also musste die Wurstküche in Anspruch genommen werden. Zum kurbeltom wurde eine SRAM Rival 1 geschickt um diese auf 140mm zu kürzen. Außerdem passt die Kurbel nur mit einem 68er Tretlagergehäuse. Um mit dem PF92 vom Cube Rahmen klar zu kommen hat mir Tom noch einen 5mm Distanzring gemacht der auf der Nichtantriebsseite auf die Welle kommt. Das Lager trägt dann zwar weniger auf der Welle und die Kurbel hat weniger Gewindegänge im Eingriff, aber ich glaube bei dem Fahrergewicht sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen. Wichtig war mir ein möglichst geringer Q-Faktor. Die Kurbel hat jetzt 150mm. Weniger geht mit dem Hinterbau nicht. Wenn man den Fräser nochmal in die Hand nimmt, könnte man vielleicht noch ein paar Gramm holen. Als Kettenblatt hab wird ein Garbaruk 28T verbaut. Am antriebsseitigen Tretlager musste ich mit der Feile die Außenseite des Kunststoffgehäuses bearbeiten, weil sonst die Schrauben der Direct Mount Befestigung geschliffen hätten.


















*Cockpit und Rest:*
Beim Cockpit kommt ein Carbonflatbar vom Airwolf mit 680mm um zum Einsatz. Der FirstRide Vorbau von Propain ist baugleich mit dem 40mm von Vpace, hat leider nur das hässliche Logo drauf. Da muss ich noch ran. Vom Gewicht her bin ich da ganz zufrieden, wobei der Lenker irgendwie keinen wertigen Eindruck macht. Die Odi Griffe hab ich an der Stelle die für die Drahtklemmung vorgesehen sind an der dickeren Seite gekürzt und ohne Sicherung einfach aufgeschoben. Durch die Lamellen sind die Griffe nicht besonders dünn, geben aber gut Grip und ich hoffe mir daher eine gering Handkraft. Grad bei den Wurzelfeldern in unserer Gegend und dem Carbonlenker könnte das auch noch etwas an Dämpfung bringen.
Als Sattelstutze wird erst mal eine alte Syntace P6 verwendet, die hatte gerade die passende Länge, aber nur einen 30.9er Durchmesser und wird daher mit Hülse verbaut. Geklemmt mit original Cube Klemme. Bei der Dropper bin ich mir noch nicht sicher welche Länge letztendlich Sinn macht. Richtig gut finde ich den EC90 Sattel. Der wurde hier im Forum ja schon mehrmals verwendet. Da gibt es glaub ich mehrere Versionen. Ich hab den mit Carbonstreben verbaut und der ist schön leicht und scheint angenehm zu fahren sein.
Ich glaub auf das restliche Kleinzeug geh ich nicht ein, hier gibt es nichts besonderes. Es lies sich alles gut montieren. Der Rahmen könnte auch vorne mit Umwerfer gefahren werden, dafür ist eine Aufnahme und interne Leitungsführung vorhanden. Der Zug vom Schaltwerk sollte eigentlich unter dem Tretlager zur Kettenstrebe geführt werden. Ich hab aber lieber die frei Öffnung für die Umwerferleitung an der Oberseite vom Unterrohr benutzt und mit einer kleinen Schelle noch an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigt.
Das war’s. In Summe sind wir bei 11.5kg raus gekommen. Ein bisschen was würd noch gehen denk ich, aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren.
Weil hier der Platz nicht mehr reicht kommen weitere Bilder weiter unten.


----------



## Ivenl (30. April 2021)

Was hat der Rahmen gekostet und was sagt die wage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Was hat der Rahmen gekostet und was sagt die wage?


Hab ich im ersten Eintrag angefügt.


----------



## Schnegge (30. April 2021)

Tolle Ausgangsbasis mit brauchbarer Geo in der Grösse   



Bin mal gespannt, was sich so an Komponenten an dem Rahmen ansammelt...


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2021)

Ich hab den ersten Beitrag mit dem Thema Fahrwerk erweitert.


----------



## Schnegge (1. Mai 2021)

Bzgl. Fahrwerk habe ich super Erfahrung mit mst gemacht... Die Fahrwerke der Jungs (leicht) und von mir (schwer) sind, seit der Mario die in den Finger hatte, um Welten besser...  Ich weiss aber nicht welche Fox-Elemente er tuned... Aber Anfragen kostet ja bekanntlich erstmal nix...


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bzgl. Fahrwerk habe ich super Erfahrung mit mst gemacht... Die Fahrwerke der Jungs (leicht) und von mir (schwer) sind, seit der Mario die in den Finger hatte, um Welten besser...  Ich weiss aber nicht welche Fox-Elemente er tuned... Aber Anfragen kostet ja bekanntlich erstmal nix...


Hey Schnegge,
Danke für den Tip, werd ich mal Kontakt aufnehmen. Da wird aber sicher gefragt werden, was ich haben will oder in welche Richtung das Tuning gehen soll. An dem Punkt sind wir leider noch nicht.

Hab den Punkt Laufräder hinzufügen


----------



## [email protected] (2. Mai 2021)

Bremse und Antrieb hinzugefügt


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2021)

Hallo, das Thema Bremse hab ich nochmal bearbeitet, da gab es ein Problem mit den Naben. Für die restlichen Anbauteile hab ich noch was geschrieben und hier Bilder eingefügt.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Mai 2021)

Das fertige Gerät


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2022)

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht nach zwei Sommer.
*Fahrwerk*
Die verbaute Fox 34 funktioniert mit dem Gewicht der Kinder gut. Soweit ich das von außen sehen kann und ich von den Kindern Rückmeldung bekomme. Ich hab alle Volumen Spacer aus der Gabel genommen aber sonst nichts gemacht. Den 150er Air Shaft hab ich noch nicht eingebaut, werd ich aber über den Winter machen. Die 160mm sind einfach zu viel. Ich hoffe das die 10mm ein bisschen was bringen die Front noch runter zu bekommen. So ist es bei steilen Anstiegen schon an der Grenze.
Das Heck arbeitet auch soweit wie erwartet. Der Dämpfer braucht jetzt einen Service. Liegt wahrscheinlich am gebrauchten Zustand beim Kauf.
*Antrieb*
Die Kurbel mit dem 5mm Ring funktioniert leider nicht. Ich hatte das Klemmprinzip nicht verstanden. Ich dachte durch die Schraube auf der Nichtantriebsseite wird der Kurbelarm mit dem Lager und der Welle so gespannt, dass es hält. Die Schraube dient aber eigentlich nur zum Aufziehen. Gehalten wir der Kurbelarm dann über den Pressverband. Hier muss also eine andere Lösung her.
Die Kombination 28 und 11-46 hat bei dem gegebenen Gelände gut funktioniert. Ich denk es würde sogar ein 30er Kettenblatt gehen.
Der Rest funktioniert.
*Laufräder*
26“ war die richtige Entscheidung. 27,5“ wären aus meiner Sicht zu unhandlich. Letztes Jahr haben wir für den Bike Park manchmal sogar aus 24er Moritz zurückgegriffen, weil es einfach einfacher um die Ecke geht.
*Rest*
Den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes musste ich noch tauschen. Der 40er CC hat nicht gepasst und hat am Rahmen geschliffen.

Sonst läuft alles ohne Probleme.

MfG Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

